# La Tasca - Leicester - August 2014



## RichPDG (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm back again with another derp!

Granby street used to be the main shopping street in Leicester but since then many businesses have either stopped trading or moved.The vacant shops bring the tone of the area down and put off shoppers. Recent companies to move out or close include Game Station, La Tasca restaurant, Blacks, Burger King, Cecil Jacobs and chilli whites, at least 16 shops and offices in Granby Street, Leicester, are empty. The closures come despite a revamp which saw £3 million invested by the city council in paving, road layout and cycle lanes and the filling in of the underpass near the railway station, but shoppers and visitors were unimpressed. The roads have improved but nothing was spent on improving shops or deal with the piles of rubbish in alleyways. After three years of disruption from the work, businesses were struggling and the once vibrant street was at a low.
So weather La Tasca was hit by this low or was another victim of recession is unclear.

Had a great few hours in here snapping away and happened to notice three massive vaults in one of the basements suggesting that this building may well have started off life as a bank of some description.

Visited with KM Punk.

*1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13*





Thanks for looking! :thumb​


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 17, 2014)

Cool. Was thinking it'd be a bit bland by the title but the vaults finish it

I remember when La Tascas got trendy in 2008/9 but loads are closing now.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Aug 18, 2014)

It looks like a nice little venue, liking the decor. Shame for it to go this way.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 18, 2014)

some lovely photography here, good work


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice shots there mate, it looks very quiet and eerie inside..


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice one, power on and everything! Yeah the vaults make it! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2014)

Its sad to see city centres go this way!Think your right the outside of the building looks very bankish.


----------



## chazman (Aug 18, 2014)

that looks mint.could open up tomorrow as long as it doesnt get chavved up. well done. even the fire extinguishers are still on their clips


----------



## brickworx (Aug 19, 2014)

loving the cells..nice.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 19, 2014)

Like this alot. Very different from the norm


----------



## RichPDG (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Sad to say that all of thos has now been ripped out and looks like someone has taken over the premises


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice one! Not unlike La tasca, Norwich


----------



## Safe Breaker (Oct 1, 2014)

What a nice place and what a shame to be gone now!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Dec 18, 2014)

Really interesting building. Thanks for sharing &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 18, 2014)

Really nice find and I'm impressed its in a such a great condition!


----------



## Ace5150 (Dec 18, 2014)

Granby Street. Evokes memories of Granby Halls, a legendary live music venue. Great pics!


----------

